# Massey Ferguson 1428V with a leaking loader valve 1464 loader



## nickursis (6 mo ago)

Figured out my loader leak was from the last section on one of the 2 valve boxes facing the front. Looked for a replacement valve using part number 71512148 for the CV422 control valve. AGCO seems to not know they put a boatload of these out on loaders, they say "We don't recognize it". Nimco 422 doesn't seems to exist on the internet, either. I found a seals kit, part number 71512160, but they don't detail what, if all, seals are in it. Anyone have a idea on either replacing r rebuilding the thing?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Nick,

Your Massey Ferguson1428V was built by Iseki. You might do better dealing with a Iseki dealer?? Try Sam's Bolens/Troy Bilt/Iseki.









Bolens Parts | Sam's Bolens, Llc


We Specialize in BOLENS PARTS, TROY-BILT & ISEKI parts. We have the largest inventory of new, used & obsolete parts anywhere. We also have many hard-to- find WISCONSIN & TECUMSEH & Briggs & Stratton parts.




www.samsbolens.com


----------



## nickursis (6 mo ago)

BigT said:


> Good Morning Nick,
> 
> Your Massey Ferguson1428V was built by Iseki. You might do better dealing with a Iseki dealer?? Try Sam's Bolens/Troy Bilt/Iseki.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I will look into it, I thought only the engine was Iseki.


----------

